
Show HN: 5 geeky domains available for registration, every day - ivbran
http://geekydomains.com
======
ivbran
Hi all, my name is Branimir and I am a domain addict :D. I buy domains
constantly, but I don't have enough funds to buy them all. That is why I
decided to create GeekyDomains.com - a daily newsletter with 5 geeky domains
available for registration, every day. All domains come with a development
idea. What do you think?

